# Introducing Brody



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I must have messed up. I posted yesterday with pictures and stuff but now can't find the thread, so I think somehow I wrote it and then it ended up not posting.


So, let's try this again.

The day has come and my sweet little boy finally was in my arms.

He's adorable and I love, love, LOVE him. He didn't cry at all on the way to my parents from the breeders, however, he turned out to be a prolific puker. 7 times the poor boy was sick. He didn't hold it against me though.

We'll have to take him out for short drives while I am here so hopefully the trip back to my home in a week won't be that bad. That will involve 2 short flights and then a 2 1/2 hour drive. 

The little guy was a bit baffled by the great outdoors...I'm not sure he's had much chance to go outside because the weather since he's been born has been the pits.

Played with puppy for a while and then he went into his crate. He cried for a little bit (broke my heart), but then settled down and went to sleep like a good boy.

Just been going through my puppy pack. Got lots of goodies, family trees, CKC certifications, photos of his family, health testing records, vet records, other odds and ends (books, magnets, a cute Havanese bag) and a ton of other goodies. Totally fun, just like Christmas.

He's adorable. Sweet, soft, fluffy and full of love. He's very curious about my mom and dad's Maltese, but the Maltese is just avoiding him right now. 

He's been really good. No problems with eating or drinking. He's gone to the bathroom outside. He went in his crate last night and only fussed for about 5 minutes and then slept through to the morning...then he was up and ready to PLAY!

Of course there are pictures. Here are a few:


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

He's adorable! As far as car sickness goes, he'll outgrow it. My daughter found that keeping them still in the car helps alot.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new adorable furbaby. Havs are the greatest! Shelby was a puker, but doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I felt so bad for him and he hadn't even had any food since the morning. Where on earth the lil guy got so much to upchuck is beyond me! Poor guy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's absolutely adorable! You are in for a fun time. remember to take lots of pictures. You've got the right idea on the motion sickness... Lots of short rides will get him through it. You also may have to experiment a bit. When Kodi was little, he was actually MORE likely to vomit if he had an empty stomach. It all depends on the dog!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

YEA ANOTHER PUPPY! I'm sorry he got so sick from the car ride. Zoey still will sometimes get sick she is six mo old. We go on lots of car rides it is when we do a lot of corners that she gets sick. I had a front pack when she was little and would even get sick in that


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

He very handsome. I hope Brody continues to thrive! Kisses to him.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

What a sweetheart! Congratulations. Such pretty colors. I don't have any suggestions for the car sickness - hopefully others do. I hope he's better for your trip home - for both your sakes.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

He is adorable! Hopefully things have settled down--especially his tummy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love his coloring!!! He is a real cutie pie. His coat looks very silky! Keep the photos coming, we all love those!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

yep..cute as a button! Enjoy this wonderful puppy stage...they grow so quickly!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Brody is a beautiful furbaby,and sounds like a good little fellow.Good luck with the car sickness.Is he playing with the Maltese yet?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's a cutie pie! I love black & whites! He will probably outgrow the motion sickness - Abby was like that at first, too. I guess you'll be prepared for anything on the trip back home! Have a great visit with the family and I would bet Brody and the Maltese will be friends before you leave!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

He's so cute! Congratulations and thanks for the photos. We love photos!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a cute pup. Congrats!!!! More pictures, you know we never tire of them.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome, Brody is very cute. I had alot of problems when I first got Huey-he was very car sick. Turns out it was anxiety related and I had to intoduce him to the car very slowly, we are now up to 15 mins and I hope to increase it to 30 mins before too long. I started with giving him treats next to the car, then with door open, then in the car, engine started, short drives. The slower, the better. Any signs of anxiety I stopped and repeated to that point until he got better. Slow process, but it works . Hope things go well.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the Black&White puppies!!! Brody is a handsome guy. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Brody is a cutie!!! Lizzie got quite car sick. She is now a year old and doing much better.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures while I have 2 minutes to put them up. Hard to get online when I'm not at home. Brody is doing real well. He sleeps through the night and been doing pretty well with his potty training (well only cuz I take him, he'd go wherever otherwise...but he gets lots of praise for doing it right). He's not really treat motivated, which, while not a bad thing, probably makes it a bit more difficult for ME!

He just love everyone. He absolutely adores terrorizing my poor mom and dad's maltese who isn't too thrilled with it all, but other than a few snaps and growls she's been pretty good about the terrorist invading her home although she just tolerates him and doesn't want to play.

Anyhow, he's just as cute as can be and everyone loves him. He's a real chewer though, especially feet! And he bites hard! Ouch. He doesn't seem particularly sensitive to loud "ouch"es and you can stop him from doing something 60000 times and try to redirect but he'll still go right back to it. ha ha It's a good thing his mommy loves him!

He loves, loves, LOVES his toys. Lately we've been playing fetch with a little tiny tennis squeaky ball which he loves. He's a good fetcher.

My camera doesn't do movement well, so the majority of the pictures I get are blurry since he wiggles so much (he's much easier to photograph when he's sleeping), but here are a few sort of clear ones. His eyes are hard to see because he has that fan of white fur that covers them, but he has beautiful eyes when you can see them.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope you will have some help here about the nipping...it will be interesting to read..
he is darling. Love the photos and as everyone else says..keep them coming!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is cute, cute, cute! I know you're having fun but also know all about the house training and biting. We are going through that right now with McGee and I've got the scabs to prove it! Don't you just love nap time?

Thanks for sharing pictures - don't know how you found the time!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

He is adorable! I love his coloring. My black and white fella is coming home in a few weeks and I cannot wait. How old is he? Have fun!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, we made the trek to my home today. I gave him children's gravol about 30 minutes before we left. He still drooled like crazy on the ride to the airport and threw up once. I thought, "Uh oh, this is gonna be a rough trip." Took him to the washroom and got him all cleaned up. 

Of course he got a big chorus of "awwww" when I took him out of his sherpa carrier to go through security. When I got home my dad asked if the big commotion was about Brody. Apparently they heard it all the way outside of security. Too funny.

He was great. He did both flights without a fuss and no sickness. I was still worried about the 2 1/2 hour car ride, but he slept through most of that and didn't throw up even once. Mommy was so proud!

Of course once we got into my place he distracted me with a puke and while I was tending to that snuck off to poop on my carpet. I'm sure he planned it! He did pee on the Ugodog though so I was proud of that. He'll miss my mom and dad's backyard I'm sure, but I'm sure he'll settle into apartment life fine.

He'll be 11 weeks on Monday (April 25)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats , he's a doll.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

misstray said:


> . He's a real chewer though, especially feet! And he bites hard! Ouch. He doesn't seem particularly sensitive to loud "ouch"es and you can stop him from doing something 60000 times and try to redirect but he'll still go right back to it. ha ha It's a good thing his mommy loves him!
> 
> He loves, loves, LOVES his toys. Lately we've been playing fetch with a little tiny tennis squeaky ball which he loves. He's a good fetcher.


Can I say your story sounds almost exactly to mine. I just brought home a wee girl and she gets really car sick, I feel so bad for her.

She also absolutely loves to bite my feet, it is so cute, she attacks them like they are her enemy  I am working on stopping her from doing it though and a loud ouch does not seem to work. If you have any advice on how you stopped Brody from biting you, it would be greatly appreciated.

Also, did he grow out of the car sickness? We took Whisky on a short drive today and she screamed and then threw up on me, poor wee thing. I know taking her on more drives may help, but she drools and screams and I feel terrible, so any advice you have on this would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and Brody is a real looker!!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He still attacks feet, pant legs, any bit of clothing he can get near (trying to get dressed is a joy). Nothing I try seems to deter him at all. He bites hard too.

He drives to work and back with me every day (short trip, about 7 minutes each way) and goes with me out about town. He'll sometimes cry and fuss in the car, but the drooling and throwing up doesn't seem to happen. I haven't tried a longer trip again with him though.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks - I will keep the drives up and hopefully she too will out grow it.


----------

